# any one see the new ice logger show?



## stihlms460 (Jul 15, 2009)

it was on tonight, i liked it, seems like a bunch of good guys on the crew that know there stuff


----------



## audible fart (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm going to see it in 15 min. When the replay comes on. Sounds interesting. It'll probably inspire to put on my winter coat, fire up the 390 and make some rounds at 1 am.


----------



## mercer_me (Jul 16, 2009)

I can't believe I forgot all about it. There should be reruns so I'll check the guid.


----------



## Defender (Jul 16, 2009)

Didn't get to see any chainsaw action! But sure looks like its COLD there. Minus 20 is a good thing???


----------



## chucker (Jul 16, 2009)

just right for cuting, no bugs but dead ones! splits easy also....


----------



## kkottemann (Jul 16, 2009)

What chanel and when?


----------



## chucker (Jul 16, 2009)

wednesday nites on the discovery channel at 8 pm centeral time......


----------



## stihlhead (Jul 16, 2009)

*Rerun*

Looks like it will be on again Sunday night @11 PM


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 18, 2009)

Decent show, but I'm with Defender..... not a chainsaw in sight


----------



## mercer_me (Jul 22, 2009)

It's on tonight at 8om and 9pm so I'm going to wach it for the first time tonight.


----------



## little possum (Jul 22, 2009)

Caught a episode tonight, I dont see how any wood is worth workin the dark in -40 degrees. But it doesn't get that cold down here anyway. There was a chainsaw for a minute tonight, cut a log to fix the cutter, the grapple was bent. Where are these guys located? I can not understand them. I guess I need redneck subtitles.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 22, 2009)

its not to bad tom trees


----------



## mercer_me (Jul 23, 2009)

little possum said:


> I dont see how any wood is worth workin the dark in -40 degrees.



On American Loggers wich is in Maine they cut all night in -40. I don't think the show is that great. It's not much diferent than American Loggers when they are cutting in the winter.


----------



## little possum (Jul 23, 2009)

Guess the job has to be done. And long as the loads are coming out and they are doin it safely, it does not matter what time of day it is.


----------



## nhlogga (Jul 23, 2009)

little possum said:


> Caught a episode tonight, I dont see how any wood is worth workin the dark in -40 degrees. But it doesn't get that cold down here anyway. There was a chainsaw for a minute tonight, cut a log to fix the cutter, the grapple was bent. Where are these guys located? I can not understand them. I guess I need redneck subtitles.



they're in alberta canada. it's the canadian accent.


----------



## little possum (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks nhlogga


----------



## proclive (Jul 23, 2009)

They are the nicest most well mannered loggers that are on t.v. They are completely unlike their American counterparts.


----------



## clearance (Jul 23, 2009)

proclive said:


> They are the nicest most well mannered loggers that are on t.v. They are completely unlike their American counterparts.



You ain't seen nothing. Too funny.


----------



## smokechase II (Jul 23, 2009)

*Cananananada*

*"they're in alberta canada. it's the canadian accent.*" EHH

=============

Its decent and interesting.


----------

